# Pirelli, an amazing walk on Christ The Redeemer



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

_Beautiful statue:_
*
Published on Jul 7, 2014* Watch the powerful images of workers, working at an altitude of 30 metres, as they restore the lightening damaged statue of Christ the Redeemer, one of the symbols of Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is tooooo high for me. What a beautiful and awesome statue though.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Says I must spread baseman... That was awesome!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

No way, no how!


----------

